# The "Hey...Thats...That is" Game.



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Brian!







That's you that is.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 10, 2009)

i see the resemblence


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

That looks delicious, I love Kiwi! *runs*


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DAVE!









Thats your swimming pool.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's your bestest house that is!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DAVE!









That's where you go on holiday.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY P1NGY!








You're a pimp.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY NESCHN!









That's your drum kit that is. That is the most expensive set of instruments you could afford to buy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's where you shop for your most fashionable items.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=171134


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Thordrian said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=171134



Damnit!  Can you merge the threads?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DAVE!









That's you getting caught, stealing Hadrians idea for a thread that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

*HEY DAVE!! *






THATS YOU THAT IS

Theiving bastid.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's your mrs that is, she's been your sweetheart since primary school she has!

Hey Thordrian!






That's your gaming setup that is, that's your next gen system!

(And I wasn't thieving, I was paying homage.  Erm, honest, do I look the type that would be a tea leaf?)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

Damn fucking straight it is.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey HairyDave!






That's your sex prey for tomorrow.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DAVE!









That's you looking your best, dressed up in your most expensive clothes for a night on the town that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DOMINATION!






Thats your mum that is.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY HADRIAN!






Thats your dad that is. You furry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY HADRIAN!









That's your golf course that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey P1ngy







Thats your idea of pussy that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's your gaming handheld that is, that's how you play games in your house.

Hey Dommy!






That's your favourite album that is, that's what you play to wow all the chicks.

Hey Thordrian!






That's your life manual that is, that's how you get all your fashion tips.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS






Thats you that is.

Edited title...might sticky it.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey DwarfDave!






Thats how your son will look like at birth that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY Thordrian!




I thought you were supposed to be much cuter than that.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

Do it properly mucus.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Mucus!






That's you in front of your PC that is, that's you not getting the idea of this thread.

(And cheers for changing the title Hadrian mate, works much better!)


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS






Thats what your posts consist of that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY P!NG!




That's you playing your old ass vid'ya games.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY EVERYONE!






Thats your ideas of pure comedy gold that is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY DAVE!









That's you in your scuba diving gear that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

DOMINATION!




why are you looking so evil?


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear mucus,

Please look at the previous posts to see what you're doing wrong.

Yours, 
Hadriandriandriandriandriandrian


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Dear Thordrian,




that's what you look like when you dress up nice.


----------



## Domination (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY HADRIAN






Thats who you fap to everyday that is.

Yay Jimmy Page


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Dear Thordrian,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not as pretty.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

mucus






it's nice to see you've got a friend to stay with now.







oh wait... i'm mucus


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's your sports car that is, that's how you roll.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS






THAT'S MY KID'S REACTION WHILE  LOOKING AT YOUR POSTS SHOUTING "*YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG*" THAT IS


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hey p1ngy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HEY DAVE!







That's your sports car that is, that's how you roll.


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY P1NGY!





That is what you smell like.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey mthr!






That's you in concert that is, that's your jam packed audience.

Hey p1ngy!






That's you on the pull that is, that's the way you meet your chicks.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Thordrian




Why didn't you tell us you look like a butt-face?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS







Thats the most expensive champagne you can afford that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey TrolleyDave




That's you getting a good idea.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2009)

*HAY DOMINATION*






That's the record you put on when all your cool friends leave, that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS






That machine has more of a success rate then you.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

mthrnite




That's your most recent ad.





mthrnite likes this.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS





That's you falling asleep in the sun, that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Mucus!






That's you and your mrs playing Wii Fit that is, that's you almost getting it right in real life as well as this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey ProtoKun




That's your favorite browser, that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Thordrian!






That's you reading your favourite magazine that is, that's you getting ready to go to the bog.


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 10, 2009)

hey Trolleydave! 







your computers so lousy! you cant even see this image!


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

hey toni plutonji





that's your future job that is


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY TROLLEYDAVE






That's what you use to spy on me that is, how else do you know?

EDIT: Fuck I wish I used that picture from Bottom now.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

hey mucus




that's you finally getting it right


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Thordian!




That's what you look like when you are angry!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY REVOLUTIONIZE






That's how revolutionary you truly are that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Revolutionize






That's you and your mrs on holiday that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY TROLLEYDAVE







That's representative of sex with you that is.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Vulpes! 




That's you after eatin' some roadkill, that is.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY HADRIAN







Thats your bed that is.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY FLAMEIGUANA & P1NGY






That's how you guys roll that is.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Thordrian!




Hadrian Monkeybottom likes this.

That's your idea of a comment on Facebook, that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Thordrian




That's your idea of a good outfit that is


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey p1ngy!






That's you cooking dinner that is, that's your idea of dining out.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey mthrnite




That's you founding your new religion "mthrnitism" that is


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2009)

HEY MUCUS







Thats where you get all your threads from that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

it would work better if i could see the pic


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey Mucus






that's you getting a DOUBLE bogey


----------



## mucus (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey alidsl




That's you helping customers at Wal-Mart.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Mucus!






That's your intellectual superior that is, she outscores you on every IQ test she does.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

HEY MinisterDave!






Thats who you aspire to be that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's you dancing in the park that is, dancing to Led Zeppelin on your iPod.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Mr. Dave!






Thats you smoking in the house on a nice, warm and sunny day that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's your flashcart that is, that's what you bought think you were up to date with the news.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Mr. Dave!






Thats yoru high end bungalow estate you bought with 200 Million Sterling Pounds on loan is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's your sound system that is, that's your favourite playback media.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Mr. Dave!






Tahts your exotic foreign wife you paid the matchmaker 50 Million Pounds to marry over to Wales.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!







That's you reading that is, that's how you try to look like you're clever.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Mr. Dave!






Thats you being a total fanatic for your idols! Thats how you try to show you lsiten to good music.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's you teaching your ideology that is, that's you with all your followers.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey FattyDave!






Thats you showing off your lean mean sexay bodeh to webcam that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's you having a shower that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey DolleyTrave




Thats you fighting for freedom that is.


----------



## Domination (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey mucus!






Thats who you'll be seeing before you go to jail that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's your favourite chair that is, that's what you asked your parents for for your birthday.


----------



## Domination (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Mr. Dave!






Thats what you think is porn. That is what you fap to every morning.


----------



## mucus (Oct 12, 2009)

Dom





Thats you not doing it right thats


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 13, 2009)

HEY MUCUS!






Thats you at work that is.


----------



## mucus (Oct 14, 2009)

hey p1ngpong




That's you about to . . .


----------



## Noitora (Oct 14, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> HEY P1NGY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


p1mppong


----------



## Domination (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Mucus!






Thats your B'day cake that is!


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Dom




That's me appreciating thats


----------



## BiT.SLEDGE (Oct 17, 2009)

HEY MUCUS!




That's your exotic stripper that is, waiting for you to come on out.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Bit.SLEDGE




That's your girlfriend!


----------



## bach3609 (Oct 25, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hey Brian!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is that real?


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2009)

*HEY BACH*




that's you trying to follow the thread


----------



## Davess (Nov 24, 2009)

BiT.SLEDGE said:
			
		

> HEY MUCUS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i, i am scared for life i is.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 25, 2009)

HEY DOMMY!







Thats you that is...you cock.


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey HADRIAN!






Thats your favourite lolly that is.


----------



## Westside (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Hatsu!



That's your employer.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 26, 2009)

hey westside


----------



## xalphax (Dec 4, 2009)

that's my first post in this thread that is.


----------



## prowler (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey xalphax



thats you that is.


----------



## Domination (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey Dean!






Thats you being a contributing British that is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Hey Dommy!*




That's the droid you're looking for, that is.


----------



## FISHY_au (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Protokun!

here's a droid to replace the one you returned to Dommy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey .:Crimonite:.!
I is breaking your combo, I is.


----------



## Davess (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey ProtoKun7




*^THAT IS WHAT YOU IS!!1^]*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey, Davess






Isn't that you?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Revolutionize






That's your partner in revolution that is...


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

*Hey Dave*





That's you shaving your beard that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Ace!






That's you trying really really really hard to force hair to grow so you can start shaving that is...


----------



## Domination (Dec 29, 2009)

HEY DAVE!






That's the prettiest bird you ever scored with your crappy pick-up lines and atrocious face, that is.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey Dommy!






That's your favourite heavy metal band that is, that's who you aspire to be like...


----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey trolley




that's you having a dump that is


----------



## Jaems (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Everyone!





That's the equivalent of this thread that is.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 5, 2010)

hey jaems




That's your post


----------



## FISHY_au (Jan 18, 2010)

HEY ALIDSL!! 

thats the most disturbing image ive seen on GBAtemp in the last few months, that is. WHY DOES AT HAVE TO LOOK SO REALISTIC??!?!!?!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Crimonite, Thats your idea of a lovely lady, that is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey mthrnite!






That's you that is, quite literally, that's.


----------



## agentgamma (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey ProtoKun!




This is your ride!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Raulpica!






^ That's your insides that is!


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 17, 2012)

*HEY HADRIAN!*









These are your favourite artists!

No offence. Oh WAIT! WHAT'S IN THE EOF ISN'T TAKEN SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey Shorumaster11



Erm I can't think of anything because I've not heard of you so I wouldn't know if it would be a insult or not.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Hey Shorumaster11
> 
> 
> 
> Erm I can't think of anything because I've not heard of you so I wouldn't know if it would be a insult or not.



Hey Hadrian!

You cannot insult me easily. I don't cry. I never get offended. Trolls cannot piss me easily! I'm tough!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 17, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Hey Hadrian!
> 
> You cannot insult me easily. I don't cry. I never get offended. Trolls cannot *piss me* easily! I'm tough!


How does one piss you? Is it like milking, would I need to force you to drink lots of water?


----------

